# AEG CTV 4908 42 zoll FULL HD! KAUFEN?



## EmkeY (5. April 2009)

moin habe die möglichkeit mir diesen lcd fernseher am montag für 650eros zu kaufen! soll vorher 999eros gekostet haben bei REAL! brauche ihn für BD und PS3! habe im netz aber nichts über diesen fernseher gefunden! die frage ist zugreifen oder die finger davonlassen? oder kann mann bei dem preis nichts falsch machen? das angebot gilt nur solange der vorrat reicht! BITTE um antwort mfg MK


----------



## EmkeY (5. April 2009)

kennt sich keiner mit den AEG LCD fernseher aus? weiss jemand was fürn display darin verbaut ist? von der optieg sieht das gehäuse fast denau so aus wie ein samsung! hat keiner hier erfahrung mit AEG fernseher? mfg MK


----------



## fadade (6. April 2009)

Also ich hab keine Ahnung, was dieses Gerät angeht, aber so spontan würd ich dir eher raten die Finger davon zu lassen und einen Markenmonitor (Samsung/...) zu kaufen. Ist dann bei gleicjem Preis ggf. net mehr 42", aber besseres Bild etc.!!!


----------



## EmkeY (7. April 2009)

danke für die antwort! habe mir jetzt ein samsung le 40 a 558 für 666eros gekauft! ich glaube ich hätte mir in mein hinterteil gebissen wenn ich den aeg gekauft hätte und am nächsten tag den samsung gesehen hätte! nur kaufempfehlung zu diesem fernseher!


----------

